# Jupiter - The Planets by Gustav Holst



## clhguitar (May 28, 2012)




----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

That was beautiful!


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Beautifully played!

By the way, this theme is used in Britan as a very solemn patriotic hymn _"I Vow To Thee My Country_. Which is slightly less intimistic than your very nice interpretation


----------

